# 125 gallon set up



## Damandan44 (Apr 25, 2018)

Just wanted to share my new tank set up and see what people thought. Plan is to stock with Mbunas. Not sure of the stock yet but any opinions would be much appreciated!


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

It's beautiful, but mbuna would like a lot more rocks.


----------



## ironspider (Dec 5, 2017)

Nice looking tank!


----------



## fish_gazer (Nov 9, 2017)

I like it. :thumb:

I would add some greenery but I'm a tree hugger.


----------



## NewkeeperRico (Feb 5, 2018)

Good looking tank! I would add more rock though since mbuna loves the caves.


----------



## Filet O Fish (Apr 26, 2012)

I think the Mbunas will be happy with that setup the way it is, very pleasant to the eye. As long as they see you and are well fed.


----------



## freshwaterhobby (Jul 14, 2018)

I'm going to echo some of the comments above and say more rocks and some GREEN 
I love what you have so far, though, and hope you post a picture of the finished product once you have it!


----------

